# Phoenix Coupler Driver install in A-C Gondola



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Components used: PCD, AirWire Convrtr, AirWire T5000 throttle, (2) Kadee #11221 couplers, 14.8V Battery, Radio Shack #274-1582 Power Jack and Miniatronics #36-250-04 D.P.D.T. Switch.

The Phoenix Coupler Driver has several options for controlling the coupler action that can be changed using the “svc” programming mode within the AirWire throttle. I increased the servo arm range to provide a wider opening of the knuckle and I also increased the amount of time the knuckle remains open in order to provide sufficient time to change the T5000 to the engine address and back the remaining cars free of the gondola. I also changed the functions for activating the coupler from F13 & F3 to F1 & F3. I also assigned the first 2 digits of the car as the T5000 address.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Update:[/b] although I’m a #1 scale coupler guy, most of the members of our club use the “G” scale coupler. So I decided to replace one of the #1 scale Kadee couplers with the new Phoenix Knuckle Coupler. The coupler functions very well with the “G” scale Kadee, LGB and USAT couplers, I don’t have the other listed couplers, so I can not confirm compatibility. The uncoupling action is very smooth and freely disengages from the other brands, even on an 8 foot diameter curve. There is no need to jockey around to provide knuckle clearance and decoupling on the fly is very smooth. Closing the coupler is a simple matter of reengaging another coupler.


----------



## loco_man4449 (Feb 17, 2014)

I have been pulling my hair out trying to find out if the phoenix couple controller would control the Kadee 11221 units before I bought any. I run a 10 amp DCC system and did not want an extra remote (Kadee controller) nor to change batteries. If you have tips or pointers I would love to chat.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Loco_man4449, the coupler on one end of the gondola is a Kadee #11221 coupler.


----------



## loco_man4449 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks. I will be buying a board and coupler next weekend.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Please forgive my level of ignorance here, Jim. But I have a question. It looks to me as though you have one coupler which is the Phoenix coupler. With that in the open position, you can couple onto one of the other couplers that you have mentioned with the "other coupler" in the "coupled" or closed position? Does this mean that you can uncouple and couple by just operating one of the couplers in the pair?? (ie. the Phoenix one??) The other mating coupler always stays in the close position??

thanks,
Ed


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

The couplers are independent of each other. F3 opens the Phoenix coupler, which remains open until it comes in contact with another Kadee, USAT or LGB coupler. If the Phoenix coupler is closed it will couple with a Kadee coupler. The coupler on the other end is the #11221 Kadee coupler. It is controlled using F1. This coupler either closes automatically after 30 seconds or can be closed by pressing F1 a second time. The Kadee will also coupler with another #1 Kadee when closed. The # 11221 will also uncouple using the Kadee track magnet.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks!!

Ed


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

What's the cost of the system? Later RJD


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

RJD
RLD Hobbies has them on line $67.89 for the controller and $42.89 for the coupler.
Dick


----------

